# trees!!!!



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

well its nearing spring. At my new farm I wanna plant about an acre of trees. What are good trees to plant that will grow fast and stand up to harsh weather and can be cut for firewood long down the road


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

most trees grow slow but to block wind get christmas trees lol or evergreens l would get some that are a little bit older


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

You can plant some poplar or genetically modified loblolly pine which grow VERY fast but are not suitable for firewood. If you want firewood, plant oak and expect your great grand children to benefit.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

lollol thanks chief


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

red alder will suit your needs . although it is not as high density as an oak - it grows fast and is much sought after for furniture and musical instruments-- hybrid poplar is also fast growing - but bends more in the wind- also sought after for wod instruments and furinture by builders now as it mimics many finer woods and is easy and fast to grow-- you should contact your local ag agent - if you want to have firewood , don't grow any types of pines/ fir etc. too much pitch in woods to make it safe to burn inside-- any type of plum or cherry tree may also do good for you-- but if I were going to do this -- I wouild plant sycamores -- close together thay grow up real straight and with very few side growing branches -- good wood and beatiful for many uses -- burns fairly well


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

thanks big


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

As someone already pointed out, there is no such thing as a fast growing good tree that makes good firewood or lumber. Usually fast growing trees are prone to gettinfg broken off in winds and the wood they produce is not strong for much of anything, and the wood if used for firewood burns up as quick as paper so it seems. But contrary to that, the lumber mills would like to tell you otherwise, with thewir tree plantations and the stud trees they grow almost overnight so it seems. Its a hell of anote when you get a 2 x 4 and count the growth rings and see 4 or 5 rings in addition to the center core, max. Then compare to old studs or 2 bys, which has lots of growth rings, and its still nice and straight and solid as can be, where the new stud tree wood is bowed up enough to make a wagon wheel. Guess thats why they like to leave them bundled up as long as possible with the steel banding. Ever watch when the folks at Lowes or Home Depot cuts those bands.........the bundle of the cheaper grade studs etc literally unloads themselves from the bundle.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

hey looks like you found el barto lol


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

yep i'll send u half. now dont spend it all on fixin them masseys


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

well ya know l had to pull a farmall with my MASSEY because it died lol :tractorsm 

nothing runs like a Massey haha


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

my deer will pull yer massey and farmall.

BTW what model farmall


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

it was last year but it is the one thats has the moreon the light and the seat on the right you get me ???????????????????????????????????


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

model A? B?


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

:truth: :truth: :truth: :truth: :truth: :truth: :truth: a B l think whats the diff


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

A is wide front B is narrow


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

oic did not know that
:smoking:


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

learn sumthing new everyday lol


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

yup


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

lol just watching this site u learn tons


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

this site rulez good work andy and All  :spinsmile


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

it truly is an awesome site


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

hip hip ho ray


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

WE're getting even better guys. Come back sometime and check us out sometime!


----------



## kennyzaher (Nov 19, 2011)

maple trees for maple syrup and fire wood


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

tractor beam said:


> WE're getting even better guys. Come back sometime and check us out sometime!


Old links 'revisited'! BRING it ON!! You don't have to plant them! You just have to mow around them. Maple trees..


----------

